# Cheshire Hauntings, UK



## Robert Worsely (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I've recently been looking for people to share sightings of ghosts and paranormal activity in Cheshire, near where I live in the UK. I got interested after reading about the Lyme Park ghost, known as Blanche.

Does anyone have any friends or family who have seen apparitions in the area?

This is part of the article I found here: http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=29783

"Blanche is also thought to haunt the sixteenth century manor house. Extensive restoration work in 1979 is believed by some to have disturbed the `Woman in white'. The phantom is spotted so often, that the affected area is known as `The Ghost Room'. Staff and visitors have caught a fleeting glimpse of a tall woman, wearing an ornate white gown. She has also been seen beneath one of the huge trees in front of the building. "

Cheers,

Robert


----------

